# CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?



## TheRealStone (5. Mai 2012)

*CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Hallo zusammen, 
Wie ihr bereits dem Titel entnehmen könnte besitze ich ein Silencio 550 und bin damit auch im großen und ganzen sehr zufrieden!
Allerdings weis ich nciht recht ob die Gehäusebelüftung bei mir so Perfekt ist. Hier mal ein Bild wie es jetzt ist ( Habe die standart Lüfter durch 3 Enermax T.B. Silence ersetzt )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Jetzt der Spalt sehr klein wo Frische Luft direkt zum CPU Kühler kommen kann ohne zuvor von der Grafikkarte vorgewärmt zu werden...
Also meine Frage:
Wäre es sinnvoll wen ich noch 2 Lüfter im Deckel verbaue und einen im Boden? Sollte dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Sinn der Aktion soll sein, dass der Luftstrom optimiert wird, die Grafikkarte mehr Frischluft bekommt und der CPU Kühler mehr Frischluft bekommt.
Ist das sinvoll bzw würde es den Luftstrom stark verbessern weil ich müsste 3 neue Löcher in das Case schneiden ( Würde mir nichts ausmachen dann hab ich wenigstens wieder was zum basteln  ) und das will ich halt nur dann tun wenns auch Sinn macht...

Angenommen ich würde noch mehr Lüfter verbauen was wäre denn das beste Werkzeug um die Löcher zu schneiden? Eine Dremel oder doch eine Lochsäge? 
Außerdem wüsste cih noch nicht was für Lüftergitter ich verwenden soll um das schlichte Design nicht zu stören...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fragen über Fragen aber jetzt müsste mal geklärt werden ob es überhaupt was bringen würde...

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Gruss

TheRealStone


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

1. Die Festplatten sind nicht "im Weg", sondern sie werden auch gekühlt.
2. Bei der CPU kommt immer gleich viel Luft an, nur ist diese durch die Graka vorgewärmt.
3. Noch mehr Gehäuselüfter sind für ein leises System eher kontraproduktiv und führen den Sinn der Dämmung ad absurdum.


----------



## TheRealStone (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

OK das mit den Festplatten leuchtet ein...
Is schon klar dass immer gleich viel Luft ankommt weil irgendwie muss die die reinkommt ja auch raus, meine Überlegung war nur ob man den Effekt des Luftentweichens durch 2 zusätzliche Lüfter noch verstärken kann.
Ach ja die Lautstärke, mir ist das schon ziemlich wichtig. Ich wollte die halt dann so mit 700 rpm laufen lassen...


----------



## BlackPanter85 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Das mit den Lüftern im Deckel oben würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch den Silencio 550 als Zweitrechner. Musste leider schon mal einen dritten selber zu legen weil nur zwei bei Kauf drinnen waren.


----------



## TheRealStone (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*



BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Das mit den Lüftern im Deckel oben würde mich auch interessieren. Habe auch den Silencio 550 als Zweitrechner. Musste leider schon mal einen dritten selber zu legen weil nur zwei bei Kauf drinnen waren.


 Es ist auch so wenn ich meine Hand hinten oben auf das Case lege ist es dort sehr warm also eig müsste es schon was bringen oder?


----------



## BlackPanter85 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Habe einen dritten hinten eingebaut, der die Luft nach hinten raus pustet. Mir ist nicht bekannt das es Öffnungen nach oben gibt. Es sei denn man bringt selber welche an. Aber eigentlich reicht es aus wenn vorn Lüfter die Luft rein saugen und hinten einer der die Luft raus drückt. Einer von der Seite würde nur den Kamineffekt zunichte machen.


----------



## TheRealStone (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*



BlackPanter85 schrieb:


> Habe einen dritten hinten eingebaut, der die Luft nach hinten raus pustet. Mir ist nicht bekannt das es Öffnungen nach oben gibt. Es sei denn man bringt selber welche an. Aber eigentlich reicht es aus wenn vorn Lüfter die Luft rein saugen und hinten einer der die Luft raus drückt. Einer von der Seite würde nur den Kamineffekt zunichte machen.


Das heißt bei sieht es so aus wie in meinem ersten Bild oder? 
Ja es sind keine Öffungen vorhanden ich würde halt welche rausschneiden...
Von der Seite hatte ich nie geplant nur noch einen im Boden und zwei im Deckel


----------



## BlackPanter85 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Kannst dir ja mein Zweitsystem mal anschauen.
Multimedia: - AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 970 - Asus EAH5850 Top DirectCU OC - Mein-PC.eu


----------



## TheRealStone (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Aus euren Reaktionen/ nicht Reaktionen schließe ich ,dass solch ein Umbau meine Wünsche nicht erfüllen wird richtig?


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Mai 2012)

Also meiner Meinung nach bringen schon die Löcher im Deckel eine Verbesserung, dazu langsam drehende 120er / 140er Lüfter würde von der Lautstärke noch im Rahmen sein. Geht ja auch nicht nur um die cpu, gibt ja noch genug bauteile drum herum die sich auch aufheizen (z.T. können die zwar höhere temps ab als deine cpu, heizen aber genauso mit auf.)
Vom Lüfter im Boden würde vor allem die Gpu profitieren, vorrausgesetzt dein case hat füße, also bissl abstand zum boden.

Alles in allem kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wieviel besser es wird aber wenn du die möglichkeit hast die Auschnitte sauber auszusägen würd ichs machen. Im moment sieht dein belüftungskonzept danach aus als staut sich da einiges an luft im bereich der cpu. Noch kurz, bläßt deine graka die warme luft aus dem case oder verteilts im case, sry falls bereits erwähnt, sehs nicht schreib vom handy.

PS: Staubfilter am Boden nicht vergessen. 

Hab eben gesehen du verwendest nen Peter auf deiner graka. Das ganze System würde m.M.n. von zusätzlichen lüftern sehr profitieren in Betracht auf Temperaturen. Wenn es nicht zu laut werden soll gibts hier im Forum genug Empfehlungen für gute Lüfter.


----------



## TheRealStone (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Ausschneiden würde ich die Löcher entweder mit sowas: http://www.amazon.de/RUKO-106121-Bi-Metall-Lochsäge/dp/B001Q3LYCI
oder sowas: http://www.amazon.de/Dremel-300-Ser...ef=sr_1_4?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1336571244&sr=1-4
oder ich frag den Schlosser ob er das machen kann weil so perfekt wirds mit diesem Werkzeugen wahrscheinlich nicht werden...
Hättet ihr noch eine Idee bezüglich Werkzeug?

Wegen der Lüfter als Gehäuselüfter kann ich die schon verwenden oder? 
Lüfter NOISEBLOCKER BlackSilent Pro PL2, 120mm

Die wären jetzt sehr günstig und ich wollte sie dann auf 7V oder so drosseln...
Was wären denn eurer Meinung nach die Alternativen? 

Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich die Lüfter abdecken soll weil so etwas gefällt mir eher nicht so :
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüftergitter » Lüftergitter - Standard » Fan Guard Classic 120mm - black

Gruss

TheRealStoane


----------



## Uter (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Die Black SilentPro zählen zu den besten Lüftern am Markt, bei dem Preis würde ich zuschlagen. Vergess nicht sie einlaufen zu lassen. 

Ich persönlich würde die Lüfter gar nicht abdecken, ein sauberes rundes Loch sieht m.M.n. am besten aus und bringt keine Verwirbelungen mit sich. Dafür bietet es natürlich auch keinen Schutz für den Lüfter.


----------



## Wasah (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Hey,
mich würde mal interessieren, ob du inzwischen die Löcher rein geschnitten hast und wie zufrieden du mit dem Resultat bist.

Des weiteren finde ich es seltsam, das du die vorhandenen Lüfter durch TB Silence getauscht hast. Die bringen doch kaum mehr Leistung oder?

Hoffentlich reagierst du noch auf den Thread is ja schon bisl älter.


----------



## BlackPanter85 (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: CoolerMaster Silencio 550 zusätzlich Lüfter?*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt ob er da was dran gemacht hat und, wenn ja, wie das jetzt aussieht. Habe meinen Silencio übrigens weiter gegeben (ohne was daran zu verändern).


----------

